# What was the latest your pups ears came up????



## cramey1 (Dec 14, 2008)

What age did your pups ears come up fully? Any dogs that had their ears come up after 8 or 9 months?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my dogs were both rescued at 9 and 10 months. Tilden has larger and weaker ears than Gia, but his were up at 10 months and don't come down unless they're wet or he sleeps on one. Gia has impeccably strong ears and hers were not perfectly up until close to a year. keeping in mind this is pretty rare, but possible. since they were both technically erect, but very close and crossing over on each other - one theory is that, as her head got broader and wider, it spaced her ears apart appropriately. i also had a rescue at 8 months with a soft ear, and it remained soft.

so it depends on the dog, its genes, and the exact position of the ear. if its got some lift, and goes up occasionally - i'd say there is still a chance.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

Jack's ears came up at about 4 months for a week and then one came down until he was just over 6 months and after he finished teething it came back up..... I was afraid to touch it I thought it was going to flop LOL


----------



## Jenni (Feb 2, 2009)

Rosco had one come down at 4 months, We were not sure if it was teething or due to playing with izzy because she like to chew on his ears, so we glued it up for 2 weeks. Stayed up ever since!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

8 months (was partially up though already)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Latest was around 4 months. Most have been around 8-12 weeks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My last male pup had his ears up at 8 weeks when I got him. My current female pups ears went up at 9 weeks. Both stayed up for good at those ages.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm reading this thread with hope of inspiration. I'm still waiting for a 6 months old ear to pop up.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Drake just turned 5 months old and his right left ear is straight up but his right ear still flops down. Sometimes, when he feels like it he props both up (when alert).

I hope he can get his other ear up! He still has a lot of baby teeth though. I am pretty sure he must be teething. 

When should we consider propping the ear up ourselves?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He can be teething at 5 months old. Give hime time, it will probably just come up on its own.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseI'm reading this thread with hope of inspiration. I'm still waiting for a 6 months old ear to pop up.


Jaeger's ear finally came up at 6 months and 1 week. Whew! That was scary!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

5 months


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

My pups ears came up almost 12 weeks on the dot....One morning I woke up and one ear was up the other down..She looked kinda silly....Next morning both were up and standing tall!!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

7 months after 2 months of ear forms.


----------

